# Relocating to Lancaster - Looking for nice villages



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi All

due to DH being offered his dream job, we are looking to relocate in the next 6 months to Lancaster and am looking for some nice areas.
The most southern we'd consider is Garstang, the most northerly is Arnside.

We've seen Halton, Caton/Brookhouse, Hest Bank which all float our boat - now just asking you all for any local knowledge of any other nice villages that would be worth us investigating. Main considerations are within 25mins of Lancaster center and a school for Jnr. 

Any comments/suggestions welcome 

Thanks all!!

KK xx


----------



## mcstamp (Oct 28, 2013)

I live in Silverdale, moved here 1 year ago.  It is a lovely village, good links to the motorway, shops, pubs, a really good primary school and lovely walks. Train station with direct links to Manchester (great if you have to go to St Mary's for 7.30 in the morning!)  
Would thoroughly recommend - and a house for sale in our street too (nice Victorian number)
Happy hunting,

Anna x


----------



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

ooh thanks Anna, yes I've seen Silverdale and it looks pretty.

I was just worried that his commute would exceed 25/30 mins from there, but if theres little traffic do you think its do able? 
The train station was a big plus though....will jump on rightmove, love older properties
thanks for replying x


----------



## mcstamp (Oct 28, 2013)

Its a pleasure, I'm a big fan of the village and feel so lucky to have found it!  Its about a 25min drive into Lancaster on the motorway or the back roads, although the current works in the city centre mean it is very slow to get across Lancaster, but that is due to end soon.  We rented in Warton before we bought here and that is even closer to the motorway access and very quaint but on the downside there was no local shop and the lay out of the village isn't  as good or safe for children.  We also have a caravan park on the outskirts here which has a pool and gym which is a great bonus as I can just walk there and feel a bit like I'm on my holidays!  
Good luck, its so exciting, especially with a little one on the way!


----------

